# Photo Tourney: Contre-jour



## Fatback

I thought this might be a good one, and one that everybody should be able to enter.



> Contre-jour, French for 'against daylight', refers to photographs taken when the camera is pointing directly toward a source of light. An alternative term is backlighting. Contre-jour produces backlighting of the subject. This effect usually hides details, causes a stronger contrast between light and dark, creates silhouettes and emphasizes lines and shapes.




*Rules:*
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.


Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy.


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Justin

fancy name for a theme!


----------



## Fatback

jnskyliner34 said:


> fancy name for a theme!



lol I was just looking through wiki, and found it. Thought it would make a good photo tourny theme.


----------



## Ramodkk

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4356003927_e46516c24f_z.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics

Nice topic, here's mine for now:
http://www.m-b-photos.com/Cars/Modern/Coffee-Cars-9-25-10/IMG2771/1022304665_GPzyF-XL.jpg


----------



## El DJ

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/--_jDERkvyDY/TheV2xkIFkI/AAAAAAAAAI0/8VpgJ8LE6zo/s720/IMG_6119.JPG




Let me know if that works. If not, I'll upload it to flickr.


----------



## speedyink

http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/183/4/0/Golf_Course_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## anthonya2173

I'm sorry I did the wrong picture
http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthonyarmen/5938108745/in/photostream


----------



## Justin

I don't see any backlighting...


----------



## MBGraphics

Lol -_-"

Gotta love when new people don't know how to read...


----------



## mx344

From my recent trip to Florida.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## mihir

Wow I had to google the term "Contre Jour" 
Did everyone knew what it meant already?


----------



## MBGraphics

Yeah, because the OP explained it in the post...


----------



## Fatback

Bumb, any more entries?


----------



## carnatic

Great Lake Sunset by wmphoto.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## vroom_skies




----------



## Fatback

I went ahead and put the poll up.

http://www.computerforum.com/198656-photo-tourney-poll-contre-jour.html


----------

